# THE last of the year...



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I built this kit (the oldest one in my stash) recently, the 1/72 scale Italeri Fw 190D-9, not a bad kit 20 years ago but not so good now compared to more recent kits by Tamiya and Hasegawa.
This model was built O.O.B. but the decals are from Eagle Editions.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

beautiful build. nice display.
those B & W photos sure make it realistic.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks CJTORINO!

I like how this model turned out, thats why I never give up on building some of the older kits in my stash, sometimes they can look okay with some careful painting and new decals on them.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree with CJTorino, those B&W pix are great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks roadrner!

I should have many more models built in 2010, which means many more new pics to go along with them.

Agentsmith


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Another fine looking 190 :thumbsup: How do you go about painting the prop hub? Is it a decal, or do you paint the spiral on?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks once again Kirk.
The spinner spiral was hand painted, I have not yet tried using decals for this yet.
For bigger scales such as 1/32 I mask off the spinner and paint it with my airbrush and have had success doing that.
I do plan to try using one of those spiral decals on one of my six Fw 190s that I am working on.

Agentsmith


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Way cool pics!!! where the diorama floor and the horizon meet is seamless!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Lummox!
I took great care to make sure bottom of the backdrop color matched with the color of my photobase.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Spinner spiral decals are... challenging.

And by challenging, I mean I often end up screaming "please kill me!!"


----------

